# A DSTT Forum Board please?



## Darkon (Dec 29, 2007)

Would it be possible to get a DSTT Forum Board please? There have been alot of topics based on the new card and I think it deserves it's own forum now.


----------



## diglett (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree, with its low cost and good performance, it may be the next R4.  An Acekard forum wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Raisingod (Dec 31, 2007)

if there would be enough post on the other forum about each indevidual cart it would get its own forum (The same way) Cyclo DS got one)


----------



## DaMummy (Jan 1, 2008)

well the OTHER Forum is nothing but acekard threads constantly, and quite a few DSTT Threads thrown in there, those 2 definetly deserve to have their own forum, much more than the m3 or r4 as theyre simply outdated, and nobody has posted in the passme card forums for more than a month....


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 1, 2008)

that would be cool


----------



## ganons (Jan 1, 2008)

I vouch for that to.


----------



## test84 (Jan 2, 2008)

Since some people will win it, there will be more topics on it suddenly.


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 2, 2008)

Even though I don't have a DSTT, I also vouch for this. But shouldn't this be in the "Site discussions, suggestions, and forum help" forum?


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 2, 2008)

I suggested the same thing for the CycloDS, and they did make one. But you posted in the wrong section. You want Site suggestions.


----------



## Darkon (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking that since there's alot of controversy going on about this new DS Cart, it would be a good idea to make a new topic board specifically for it. Anyone agree?


----------



## Darkon (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right, sorry. Anyone know how to delete topics?


----------



## bax (Jan 2, 2008)

Agree. DSTT Forum Board please.


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes. DSTT is quickly becoming popular and there are already not a small amount of topics on it.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 2, 2008)

Topics merged, please don't double post.

Yes a DSTT board will be created soon enough


----------

